# The New Eldar Phantom vs the Cobra



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Alright, I'm getting a summer job this year, and I'm trying to figure out what the save for. 

Right now, It's between, like the title says, the Phantom Titan and the Lynx Superheavy.

Links to the experimental rules:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/p/phantom.pdf


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/l/Lynx.pdf


By the end of the summer, I'll definately have enough money for one or the other (or possibly both, though I can't fathom fielding both of them at the same time....That's 2850 points for two models!).

Both of them suit my Apocalypse strategy of blowing Sh*t up, but which one do the Heretics think would work better?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't think you can compare the lynx to the phantom titan they are completely different 

Go with the titan because its a titan!

The lynx is alot more stealthy, use it to snipe at larger targets, but isn't that durable as far as apoc goes, the titan will be a fire magnet but is more likley to survive and can really dish out hurt.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

A Car. It'll take you places a model won't. Literally.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Why not buy a Revenant Titan, a Scorpion Super Heavy Grav Tank
and a Lynx or two with the change from what you'd pay for the Phantom?


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Because a pair of Heavy 4 Strength D AP2 with 5" blasts is crazy shit.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I say go with whatever looks the most awesome!

So I say go for a Phoenix flyer. I want one.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Phantom ordered!

I did, you know you want to!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

That titan is absolutely beautiful- I would do it if I could ever live with spending that much money on one particular thing unless of course it happens to be a car. Otherwise, naw.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I say go with whatever looks the most awesome!
> 
> So I say go for a Phoenix flyer. I want one.


 
Well I WAS thinking about getting a Vampire Hunter....What do you guys think of that one?


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Get the lynx and save all the rest of the money for somthing else (Vaz has a point, cars are amazing) unless you play a ton of massive apoc games.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I'm gonan save for a car NEXT year....

Another option is a pair of REvenants. What do you think about that?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Revenants are nice:..

Mine has Sonic Lances.
Excellent for "Crowd Control".

Two Hellstorm Templates...
Obviously, Auto Hit...
Ignore Cover...
Wounds on 3+ irrespective of Toughness...
Ap 2...

Bye bye, Infantry models, Monstrous Creature Wounds... Bye bye...

Got a problem with troops inside transports or buildings with Fire Points?
No, problem. D6 hits to the squad.

And 3d6 against the Vehicles and Buildings is no slouch, either.

I never leave home without one.


Just remember, like all Eldar Units, it benefits greatly from mutual support, so load up on Anti-Tank and Close Combat Support Troops in Battle.


THERE IS A DOWNSIDE TO THIS MODEL, HOWEVER!
You have to make your own base, and the model is very top heavy.
If you want the base to be the size of a Large Blast Template like mine has, then to balance it you need a VERY heavy weight on the base.
Mine's essentially made out of a template attached to a large lump of lead.
Then sculpted over. 
Even then, my heart's in my mouth if anybody so much as breathes near it. 
Ha ha ha


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You know, I never understood why they didn't come with a base. What did you use to make yours? 

And I was thinking of getting one Revvie with pulsars and one with sonic lances.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where is the cobra mentioned in the title?

I own a Cobra, Revenant and I just got my Lynx in the mail yesterday. Cobra is pretty badass since it tosses out a D-cannon as well. The revenant can fill multiple roles easily, I have mine with Pulsars, but I did order my Lynx with a Sonic Lance on the advice of Pssyche.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I never buy models of Forge World for their rules; if they rules are awesome (like the Achilles), then even better.

But when I spent £70 on a single tank, I much prefer to get it for the right reasons; that it looks amazing. Hence - I prefer the Scorpion and the Sonic Lance models, despite the Strength D weapons being the more powerful weapons. And I'm not a particular fan of the dildo guns.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Your right there Vaz. 
The looks of centerpiece, or unusual models are all-important.

I collect Eldar as you know, but I would never buy the Firestorm or the Mk.I Scorpion or Cobra, irrespective of how good their rules are because, to me, they look dreadful.

By the way Djinn, what is the Lynx like?
I was a bit concerned when I first saw pictures of it that the bridge joining the two wings and hull halves together might be a bit too flimsy to adequately support the two parts and take the flying stand as well.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh its quite thick, should be no issues having it hold up the two side wings. I can snap pics of it. I have a video of it I am trying to convert up.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

That'd be great Djinn, thanks!

Alsojames I wasn't kidding. To get the Revenant to stand up straight on a 5" diameter base and lower its Centre of Gravity I got a lump of lead, around three Kilos in weight and literally built the base around that.
And I still feel nervous when people inevitably go near it in case they knock it over.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My revnant also has a very large wooden base.

Here is a dry fit, I will get more pics on the Lynx soon:


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

My Revenant is on a large oval wooden base. I'm guessing its about 9"x6", but I don't know that for sure. All I know is it stands very well on its own.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Pssyche said:


> That'd be great Djinn, thanks!
> 
> Alsojames I wasn't kidding. To get the Revenant to stand up straight on a 5" diameter base and lower its Centre of Gravity I got a lump of lead, around three Kilos in weight and literally built the base around that.
> And I still feel nervous when people inevitably go near it in case they knock it over.


 
Errrgh....I can't afford lead mate. I'm only 15 XD


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

You can always do a base larger than mine, like Styro's.
It's just with the size that I wanted it was the only oprion to me


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lead is quite inexpensive if you order it online, or you can go to your local tire shop and ask for some of their old wheel weights. I just put mine on a 6 inch round base and have had no issues with it.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

One of the staff at the GW I go to used plasticard....maybe I'll do that.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

For a revenant? Eh, 6inch wooden round base from Hobby Lobby, 99 cents.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Big lump of lead that was getting thrown out into a skip at work?
Nothing.

I'll put the 99c towards my Lynx...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pssyche said:


> Big lump of lead that was getting thrown out into a skip at work?
> Nothing.
> 
> I'll put the 99c towards my Lynx...


Hmmm i had a Revenant i ended up selling due to the model being way to fragile to have around with pets! The fact everyone else seems to have the same problem proves it wasnt just mine........So to look at it in retrospect eldar players get Skinny taller titans, but fragile! Well imperial players play more for weaker giant titans with no ability to dodge attacks.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Couple of old rocks on the base.

Back to basics kids.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pssyche said:


> By the way Djinn, what is the Lynx like?
> I was a bit concerned when I first saw pictures of it that the bridge joining the two wings and hull halves together might be a bit too flimsy to adequately support the two parts and take the flying stand as well.












There is the middle section. Its a good 1cm thick, maybe more.


----------

